# Air Pump for a 55 gallon



## dagizmo19 (Jan 6, 2009)

I want to put 2 air stones in my 55 gallon tank to help with circulation, would it be best to get the Whisper 60 over the Whisper 40 and a gang valve? Has anyone had both, is there a noticeable difference in how loud they are? :-?


----------



## Fishy Review (Feb 12, 2009)

Never hurts to go up a size, but the 40 should run a couple stones unless you want a lot of flow. I have used one, but it has been at least a year. I like those Rena air pumps a lot. A rena 200 would do it. They are really quiet.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

im a fan of rena as well but really any brand should do the trick. seeing that it will be inside the stand you prob. wont hear it at all and if you do it will be a minimum hum.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

my dad has a Whisper 60 on his 55 gallon, runs a bubble wand acorss the length of his tank with a good amount of air flow...


----------



## bigk_54 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a wisper 100 in my 55 gal tank.........IT IS FABULOUS!!! It came with some "regulators" so you can adjust how much air you want. Esecially for the price, think I got it for like 17$ at dr smith fosters!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i think the whisper 100 has two ports for two different air lines. im pretty sure its this model, if not they do make pumps like that so thats another option.


----------



## bigk_54 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes it does have 2 ports, thats why I bought that one! I knew it was over kill but was extatic when I found that they supplied the valves to regulate air flow. On full blast let me tell you I can make a title wave  but yet I can turn it down low enough to make it perfect for my tank.


----------



## FordMan (Jan 18, 2009)

beefy filters over air stones any day it's about flow not blow lol


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

An airstone can improve circulation. The rising column of bubbles will create an upflow near the stone and create some water movement. That said the flow is very weak. If you really need to improve flow another filter is your best bet. When it comes to 55's I always recommend two filters, one each side. The tank is too long and narrow to build up flow in it any other way.


----------

